

WebGL Ball Point Demo - msjolin
http://labs.gooengine.com/examples/ballpoint/

======
undantag
Inspired by
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=63809](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=63809)
(vimeo: [http://vimeo.com/101814775](http://vimeo.com/101814775))

------
andybak
I don't think it's a video.

Mods - did you edit the title? If so - you turned it from a rather cool tech
demo into a ho-hum video in the eyes of anyone who came afterwards.

~~~
andybak
Yep - almost certainly not a video:
[http://labs.gooengine.com/examples/ballpoint/ballpointbot.js](http://labs.gooengine.com/examples/ballpoint/ballpointbot.js)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll take "[video]" out of the title.

------
kaonashi
It looks like there were some layer composition issues on Chrome (nvidia gtx
780 on windows).

~~~
kaonashi
Looks fine in Chrome on MBP retina (NVIDIA GT 750M).

------
Mithaldu
Cute from an artistic standpoint, with good music and a fun concept, but the
execution lacks a bit; specifically in that there is much less content than
music length available and in that it just loops indefinitely instead of
having a proper flow and end. If this was on pouet i'd give a pig.

------
hackerdigit
I made it simply as a rendering experiment and spiced it up with music. I
would never enter this into a demo compo for sure :) It was fun though!

------
kylebrown
I looked around the site, but couldn't find anything about turning ball-point
sketches into 3d models.

~~~
andybak
I don't think that was the point. It's more about showing non-photorealistic
rendering and some interesting compositing.

------
colinramsay
Autoplaying music is really rather bad form.

